# How do you deal with caffeine crashes?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I recently didn't drink any coffee (well, hardly any) for two weeks, and I've realised now that I'm back to normal consumption, that I notice "crashing" far more - e.g. I'll have coffee in the morning, feel great for a few hours, then suddenly it feels like I need to take a nap!

Apart from just drinking more coffee, how do people deal with this? Maybe worth adding that I only ever drink coffee black and with no sugar, so it's definitely a caffeine crash as opposed to sugar. (eww)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep your caffeine levels topped up


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Apart from just drinking more coffee, how do people deal with this?


Smoke a bowl of crack. It will take your mind off it, Yerba.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can't say I've ever noticed the effects of being caffeinated, unless I've drunk a ridiculously large number of espressos. Things like Pro Plus for example don't seem to keep me awake either. Luckily I enjoy coffee for the taste, rather than the stimulant benefit.

I've always felt any tiredness on a morning where I may not have had any coffee was due to being aware I hadn't drunk any coffee, rather than a chemical effect.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I find drinking water helps, usually all afternoon about 2-3 pints.

Means lots of vists to the loo though!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't say as I've ever suffered this. I too only drink espresso or brewed without milk / sugar.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait, people don't get caffeine crashes?! I feel cursed. But yes, drinking water is one thing I have noticed seems to work...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Coffee slays me, i haven't worked it out yet


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't get them either, but caffeine doesn't give me much of a 'buzz'. Maybe a dehydration issue?


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I'm on the other side of the equation - on the road for several weeks and no access to decent coffee (and what is available is REALLY bad). It's been a struggle, and might explain my frequent afternoon headaches! When I have access to my espresso machine I don't notice any crashes, perhaps because it is such a part of my routine that everything feels normal, regardless../


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What about caffeine highs? Had a few of them through drinking too much coffee in short space of time. Not pleasant.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Intravenous caffeine drip is the solution


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MORE caffeine!


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Sort out your caffeine withdrawal associated headache with a couple of anadin plus (paracetamol and caffeine!)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Brewdog said:


> Sort out your caffeine withdrawal associated headache with a couple of anadin plus (paracetamol and caffeine!)


Orrrr. RED WINE!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

As I understand from a GP friend of mine, he thinks that it's similar to the headache of a hangover which is caused by dehydration. Drink more fluids and you should be fine. If it's a buzz you are losing then just keep going on the coffee. Again like drinking through a hangover to hopefully delay it to a time it won't bother you. Asleep that is.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

ridland said:


> As I understand from a GP friend of mine, he thinks that it's similar to the headache of a hangover which is caused by dehydration. Drink more fluids and you should be fine. If it's a buzz you are losing then just keep going on the coffee. Again like drinking through a hangover to hopefully delay it to a time it won't bother you. Asleep that is.


Yeah, I have to say I'm actually quite a water-conscious person, i.e. I drink a fair amount of water but this may be the answer - I'm going to increase my water consumption, keep my coffee consumption the same and see if I fare any better.

The fact that this often happens in the mornings adds strength to the suggestion; as in, it's very possible I'm dehydrated when I wake up.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I was away to suggest drinking water at breakfast first. I notice if I have breakfast without water and just drink coffee straight up first thing about 11 o clock I want to sleep.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Only last week I went all morning without my usual coffee hit. I remember telling a friend that I felt a bit woozsy. The only thing for it was a double shot, and felt fine after that. I also have had too much and could feel my heart racing, not good


----------

